# Please ID Frank



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

This was sold as a Xingu Diamond?










Thanks again!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Damn, that's a flawless specimen!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice red eye!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Talk about sweet!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Nice red eye!


 so is it a xingu diamond Frank? cause if it is the other rhom we had talked about looks identical.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Photo is not the best (too dark), but certainly the eye is consistent with S. rhombeus, unless the color is to far enhanced.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Nice red eye!


:laugh: I guess its called a "nice red eyes







" and not a diamond xingu
Channa, are both of those rhoms yours? They're both amazing with super red eyes


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont really think it is accurate to lable rhoms based on looks....if he is from the xingu river, then you have a xingu rhom. And if you want to refer to the spangling as diamond....more power to you.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

whatever it is... i want it...


----------

